# Great Imagination. Great Stick!



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

I had to share this with the every one. Such a fun stick. Done by Malc Spour, British carver and artist.


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks! That guy is just insanely talented. I wish he'd pop in with some works in progress pictures sometime.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That would be good. Looks l8ike he found a supply of sticks anyway.

Rodney


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

got to agree Malc Spour has imagination a good designer . thinks beyond the basics like so many sitckmskers here goes that extra mile both in quality and design


----------

